# shallow but wide letters



## gusigns (Feb 1, 2010)

i do allot of v bit carving. i am looking for a v bit that will carve a very wide letter but will not go very deep. do i need to buy a bit with a 170 degree angle. also i can only go up to a 1/2" shank. thanks for your help!


----------



## R Kett (Feb 1, 2010)

I've had a lot of luck with my 150 angle... it seems to be the most versatile how wide are your letters?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Magnate


----------

